# brake question



## civic killer (Jan 6, 2005)

anyone know of a brake upgrade kit for a 2001 sentra that doesn't cost 2500 dollars?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

civic killer said:


> anyone know of a brake upgrade kit for a 2001 sentra that doesn't cost 2500 dollars?


Hi and welcome.


Brakes are not something you want to skimp on or trust some eBay guy on. $2500? I'm guessing you're refering to the Brembo GT kit. That costs what it does for a good reason, you get what you pay for, they are absolutely sexy kits that work AMAZINGLY (the brembo rep showed us a video of a Tahoe on 22in rims equipped with Brembos and the driver slammed on the brakes and lifted the back of the Tahoe up in the air!).

If you want a nice upgrade with your brakes, buy some slotted rotors, great pads (best upgrade you can do), and stainless steel lines. All told, that would run you $350-500.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

You could fit the 05 SpecV's Brembo setup. 

they go for about 1000 dollars. 

Make sure to Upgrade both front And rear. Any one who makes unbalanced upgrades to the braking system is asking for an accident. 

asside from that. An OEM sized 2 peice rotor setup with willwoods will cost 1500 and will likely work Much better than stock while Not screwing up your brake bias to where you couldnt adjust it with pads or a custom Proportioning system. 


asside from that.. if your just looking for street performance. I would STRONGLY SUGGEST NOT FUCKING WITH THE 01 BRAKE SYSTEM.. 

it was designed for the 3000 Lbs Altima and Will Woop on most brake systems In its Class. simply upgrade the pads and lines and call it a day 

Matt Davis
www.b15sentra.net


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

the 04's and 05's had the brembo option that might fit on your 2001, but i'm not for sure 
If you have a 01 spec or SE-R. . . then i see that more likely
If you have 1.8s or something. . . will be more work cuz they come with drums in the rear so i don't know how that would go. . . 

If i were you. . . i'd just go with nice set of rotors(drilled or slotted), with proformance pads and lines. . . AND maybe paint the calipers to give it flavor
hope you don't have ABS

have a nice day


----------



## civic killer (Jan 6, 2005)

*more brake questions*

i have the 2001 sentra se, 2.0 with rotors all around. and why did you say hope you don't have abs?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SR20dee said:


> You could fit the 05 SpecV's Brembo setup.
> 
> they go for about 1000 dollars.
> 
> ...



We had a good brake convo yesterday on B15 . I think Stoptech make 2 piece rotors for the SE?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

civic killer said:


> i have the 2001 sentra se, 2.0 with rotors all around. and why did you say hope you don't have abs?


Couple reasons with the biggest 2 being 1) the ABS will not be effecient for any big upgrade 2) ABS in general stinks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.fastbrakes.com makes a wilwood big brake upgrade....but like Matt said, your stock setup is extremely competent, and unless you've got a turbo setup, anything more than upgraded pads would be a complete waste of money.


----------

